# Betta + Bubbler = FUN



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I think now that Aquarius is settling down into his new tank more he is tarting to have fun, notably the bubbler has become the main source of his entertainment. Normally when I feed him I shut it off so the food won't get pushed around on the surface but once it gets plugged back in it becomes hours of entertainment for my little guy. He has been chasing bubbles all excited and then when he pops them just sits their confused until he sees another bubble and goes after it. After a while like all things he gets bored of it and swims away.

Another thing I have noticed is early in the morning once I turn the tank light back on Aquarius goes over to the side of the bubbler and slips into the bubble stream so he gets pushed to the other side of it. At first I thought he was getting caught and freaked out and unplugged it but today plugging it in again I noticed he is actually swimming full speed into the stream so he can go really fast through it, comes out the other side, and then swims back. Fish version of a water slid? I think it's rather clever he found a way to use that as a toy. I guess it's getting more bang for it's buck.

As much as I love the filter though I am slightly concerned because he isn't making bubble nests yet. I don't know if it's because he's not that old, can't be more than 2 months since he's still very tiny. Perhaps he hasn't settled into his new home fully yet? Or maybe the bubbler disturbs the waters surface too much to make bubble nests. I hope it's not because he's found some fun uses for it I think he enjoys and I would hate to pull the filter out of the tank now.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hehe Fishie does that in the filter flow near the top of the tank sometimes. He swims straight into it and lets it push him across the tank. It's so funny when a food pellet gets caught up in the current and shoots across the tank. He swims SO fast to catch it.
He hasn't built many bubble nests either since I put him in the 5 gallon with the filter and I'm sure it's because of the current. A couple of times he built one behind and to the side of the filter where the water is calm, but he's only done that a few times. I also wonder if that bothers them or stresses them out when they can't make bubble nests.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, my last two boys I owned built massive bubble nests but they never had a filter in their tank. My filter for Aquarius doesn't have a very strong current but it's enough to make the top ripple slightly.

He's also been rubbing against the stones at the bottom of his tank lately. River my old boy use to do the same thing. I hope it's more for contact (my betta's were all touchy feely in the fast and loved to be touched) and not that he is coming down with something or has parasites. o.o I had to deal with parasites in my shark tank long ago and it was NOT fun.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_My sapphire does that, loves his bubbles, but the only time he will actively make a nest, is after a mirror flaring session..then I will let him, by shutting it off for a while, let him build, and turn back on later, and he flares on his own, when the bubbles disturb his nest..and it comes apart..but he gets great experience..and can always do it again.._


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe I'll do that, turn it off for a few hours so he can build a nest and then plug it back in. At least then he can do what nature allows and still have a fully functional filter.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Hehe Fishie does that in the filter flow near the top of the tank sometimes. He swims straight into it and lets it push him across the tank. It's so funny when a food pellet gets caught up in the current and shoots across the tank. He swims SO fast to catch it.
> He hasn't built many bubble nests either since I put him in the 5 gallon with the filter and I'm sure it's because of the current. A couple of times he built one behind and to the side of the filter where the water is calm, but he's only done that a few times. I also wonder if that bothers them or stresses them out when they can't make bubble nests.


 
I found my Crimson doing that, he stayed in a corner away from the current, for a while, I thought there was something wrong, he loved that corner, so as I was peeking over, and through the leaves I saw him making a nest, and he was really concentrating so he stayed in the corner for a good long time..reminds me of a spider..making a web..:lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Maybe I'll do that, turn it off for a few hours so he can build a nest and then plug it back in. At least then he can do what nature allows and still have a fully functional filter.


Yea, then take pix of the nest before you turn the filter back on..and show him..it's funny..he may actually flare at it..or get real xited..they can recognize things in pictures..especially another fish..hahaha:lol:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD I noticed, my betta food can I turned to picture of the betta on it towards his tank and he flared at it. He's such a cuttie, I almost think I love him more than my old male River who was with the last batch of Betta I owned, River and Aqua. Only River use to rub against my fingers when I put my hand in his tank. I miss that luv bug, why can't they live as long as carp D:


----------



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a quick question, are bubblers safe to put in with bettas? I wanted to put a bubbler ornament in my 5 gallon tank with Rumble. I know that bettas like low current water. Would the bubbles create some sort of anxiety or stress to them? Thanks in advance!

I wanted to put this bubbler in my 5 gallon tank: Dragon.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What cute stories ! Perseus likes to go full stream into the current also if it pushes him back and just tries harder the next time to make it all the way though . Yeah he also stays in the corner a lot when making a bubble nest , love to watch him checking it out and adding some more bubbles each day. 

Flipshady I guess it just depends on the Betta if it stresses them out or not, I have never tried a one of those but they sure look awesome ! You could try it and see what your Betta thinks of it.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

air stones are perfectly fine to put in tanks with bettas, just make sure it has an adjustable valve so you can put it on a low setting and it won't make a stressfully strong current.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What I have as the bubbler is actually something that came with the filter. It semi works with it not sure why or how so it turns off when I turn off the filter. I think it was meant to add oxygen into the tank? Hmmm, but yeah it's got a low flow and only makes a few bubbles every now and then. I also have a full blown bubbler (it's a scuba diver guy) but has a stronger stream, Aquaman loves that one even more xD but I don't keep it in the tank because the lands are kinda pointy and I fear it might rip his tail so it's only a toy when I am watching him.


----------



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the response guys (gals)! :-D

I figure adding a bubbler would add a bit of excitement to my tank.


----------

